# 8D Classical Music



## stevemackinsey (May 3, 2020)

Today, I stumbled upon this video (



) on YouTube today. Its The Blue Danube by Johann Strauss II. Well, i have never seen a thumbnail that instructs a listener to 'use headphones' to listen to the music. So i naturally did as it said. The tune is amazing, the quality and clarity is really good and it has that acoustic music hall feeling!! I'm pretty new to this whole 8D effect or effects-induced audio on classical music but i really loved the overall feeling especially on classical music. Personally, I subscribed and listened to all the other videos.

But that is beside the point, i was wondering what people feel about applying modern music effects on classical music and the impact it has on the overall quality of the music while still maintaining the aesthetic image classical music holds.

Here is the YouTube channel (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYTzhimceCuIFGUmvUDa91w) for those who want to check it out.

I would love to hear what people think about such music.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Waltzes are about spinning, sure, but why does the orchestra spin around me too?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

"Yuch!" 

And again I say "Yuch!"


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

stevemackinsey said:


> Today, I stumbled upon this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping to be enthralled, but was simply disappointed. Maybe I'm missing something. I listened to the Blue Danube, then the Vivaldi, and sound-wise they were . . . well . . . sparkly, but also a bit thin. Missing that organic 'feel'. The patches on the virtual instruments were pretty good, actually, especially the strings, which are damned difficult to pull off (I know, I've actually done this).

My 'professional' take . . . it's too precise, too perfect.

All my virtual scores are recorded analog, one instrument at a time (although I'll cheat with horns and brass), and I do not quantize. Quantizing sucks the soul, the breath, the life out of a score.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This would probably only be entertainment for your dog in a surround-sound room. You could totally get your animals into classical. That's all I got 

April fools was last month btw. Here's a calendar to help you sort through this world. Welcome to the forums.


----------

